# How soon can you tell if babies are long haired?



## megabits (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry if this the wrong spot for this question, but is there a way to tell if babies will be long haired before they get their full coat? I thought I once read something about whiskers, but I don't know how accurate that is... the whiskers have always looked the same to me. lol Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they do have longer whiskers.I can tell at around 10 days old when they are furred.Might be able to tell sooner if you are young with great eye sight.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I am *terrible* at telling via whiskers, even though I've bred angoras for years. I guess, and write down which ones I think are which, and then you can tell for sure via their coat around weaning age. My track record isn't awesome.


----------

